# NO belt holsters?



## batcat (Feb 8, 2013)

any good clip holsters you can wear without a belt for the s&w 380 bodyguard?


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

There are cheap pocket holsters but the only retention is body friction.Ok for lounging but you don't want to do much physical activity.A paddle would be the best if it grabs the pants tight enough unless you have to go IWB.Even a cheap belt is better than nothing.I've carried in an old Uncle Mikes clip IWB but it wasn't such a small gun,something that small is better in a pocket.


----------



## shouldazagged (Feb 7, 2013)

The Uncle Mike's pocket holster is ideal for a snubby or mini-pistol (they make models for both types). It does what it's supposed to do and costs very little. I've worn out only two in nearly 14 years of daily carry. Nobody has ever shown signs of spotting the all-steel J-frame I carry and vigorous activity (a rarity now) has never dislodged the weapon.

I have no experience of paddle holsters worn without a belt, but I don't think I'd want to unless I was wearing good suspenders or extremely tight pants. At my age I don't like drafts...


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I stand corrected,the new UMs must be better than mine but it's a 25yr old one.I can hide a Gov't Model or a fullsize USP45 with mine but I can't trust it in a situation I may need to run without arm checking the grip so it can't ride out.It's pretty comfortable just walking around though for short trips.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

We have thoroughly tested, and strongly recommend, Galco's _Stow-N-Go_. Click on: Galco holsters; Holsters; Gun holster, pistol holsters, western holsters, shoulder holsters, leather holster and Glock holsters
Galco also makes the _Tuck-N-Go_: Galco holsters; Holsters; Gun holster, pistol holsters, western holsters, shoulder holsters, leather holster and Glock holsters
There's also the Galco _Scout_: Galco holsters; Holsters; Gun holster, pistol holsters, western holsters, shoulder holsters, leather holster and Glock holsters

Other makers sell clip-on holsters, but Galco's are well-designed, well-made, and feature an excellent, tenacious clip. No belt is required.
Even if a particular Galco holster isn't made for your exact pistol, other models may fit anyway. Compare using stock numbers.
For instance, _anything that fits the Kimber Solo will also fit the S&W .380 Bodyguard._


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I wear suspenders............you are better off front pocket carrying....IMHO, any clip holster without a belt is just asking for problems....Desantis pocket holster.


----------

